#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Schlumberger - Wireline Log Quality Control Reference Manual

## kochichiro

Schlumberger - Wireline Log Quality Control Reference Manual, 2011.



This is thread for 2011 year edition of quality control manual with new link -**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Schlumberger - Wireline Log Quality Control Reference Manual

----------


## zhuhuan

very good ,thanks

----------


## Georgiu

Cool, was looking for it. Thanks!

----------


## sigit

thanks guys, very useful

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## seta_soujiro

Any other mirrors?

----------


## m2009

hi friends
please share LQCRM on 4shared.com
thanks in advance

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello man

thanks man

----------


## rsmyegpet

Thanks kochichiro
rsmyegpet

----------


## mnvbmnvb

thxx

----------


## Adidas

thanks guys, very useful

----------


## kochichiro

Here is another link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Schlumberger - Wireline Log Quality Control Reference Manual

----------


## p_vah

Thanks

----------

